# dropdown menue ueber frames hinaus anzeigen



## rubbl-die-katz (19. Oktober 2004)

hi erstmal,

bin gerade ein wenig am homepage basteln und dabei auf ein großes problem gestoßen...

ich habe im oberen frame eine navigationsleiste mit javascript erstellt, welche bei mouseover ein menue runterschiebt.
allerdings schneidet das darunter liegende frame einfach das menue ab... :/

gibt es eine moeglichkeit das menue ueber den frame in dem es liegt hinaus zeigen zu lassen?
evtl mit " z-index:1"

vielen dank im vorraus

cya
#rubbl-die-katz


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

die Suche im Forum liefert u.A.

das, dieses und noch einiges andere, was zumeist auf die selbe Vorgehensweise hinausläuft.

Gruß

.


----------

